# prosessi (teollisuus, varastot, jne.)



## Gavril

_prosessi_-sanan käyttö teollisuustuotannon, pakkaamisen tms. yhteydessä on vielä haasteetta minulle.

Esimerkiksi alla oleva poiminto (pakkaamon toiminnan kuvauksesta):



> Hylättyjen tuotteiden käsittely ja manuaaliset statuksen muutokset
> 
> Jokaista serialisointikoodia kohden osoitetaan myös vastaava status (SNDS). Serialisointinumeron status vaihtelee *prosessin* aikana. Pakkauserään pitää päätyä ainoastaan tuotteita, joiden serialisointikoodin status on hyvä.



Nähdäkseni pelkästään "the process" ei riitä käännökseksi.

Tarkennettavaksi jää, millaisesta prosessista on kyse (”the [X] process”), koska nähdäkseni tämä ei selviää välittömästä lauseyhteydestä.

Miten englannittaisitte "prosessin" yllä lainatussa yhteydessä?

Kiitos


----------



## Maunulan Pappa

Hyvä kysymys, joka kiinnostaa minuakin, koska joudun työskentelemään juuri tuollaisten tekstien kanssa. Puhun ja kirjoitan muuten kohtalaisen hyvää englantia, mutta idiomaattisuuden kanssa on niin ja näin... 

Tehdään niin päin, että minä kysyn sinulta, Gavril: voisiko tuossa käyttää ilmaisua "along the way of the process"?


----------



## Gavril

"along the way of ..." kuulosta oudolta tällaisessa yhteydessä.

Sanoisin mieluummin vaikkapa "during the course of", tai vielä parempaa pelkästään "during".


----------



## Spongiformi

Can't you just write packaging process if it's a packaging facility? Or something along those lines?

I don't think the loan word "prosessi" in Finnish is hugely different from the original in English (or Swedish if it's from there).


----------



## Gavril

Spongiformi said:


> Can't you just write packaging process if it's a packaging facility? Or something along those lines?



The problem I had with that interpretation is that

1) the Finnish sentence doesn't specifically say _pakkausprosessi_ or similar

2) the packaging/packing process has not been mentioned in the immediate context (as far as I can see).



In other words, the following type of logic does not work with English _process_ (at least not for me):

"The text as a whole is about a packing facility"
--> "if you see the phrase 'the process', and no other process has been mentioned recently, then it must refer to the packing process in general"

Does this logic normally apply to Finnish _prosessi_?


----------



## Spongiformi

Alkuperäinen teksti on ilman muuta kirjoitettu siten, että lukija tietäisi/olettaisi kyseessä olevan pakkaamon pääasiallinen prosessi, mikä se sitten onkaan tarkalleen. En koe, että tässä ongelmana on suomen ja englannin kielten ero prosessi-sanan käytössä. Jos katson Cambridge Dictionarya, niin "process" on englannissa täsmälleen samaa tarkoittava kuin suomessakin (prosessi). Eli jos koet, että alkuperäinen teksti (siltä osin) käännettynä suoraan englanniksi ei toimi, niin silloin tässä tapauksessa se ei olisi toiminut suomeksi yhtään sen paremmin tai huonommin.

Suomessa tuollaiseen kieleen saa kuitenkin tottua. Jos sallit pienen vitsin: Toisin kuin Yhdysvallat, joka on maailman suurimpana taloutena bisnesvetoinen, niin Suomi taas on perinteisesti insinöörivetoinen. Bisnesvetoisessa kulttuurissa kirjoitetaan niin, että lukija (asiakas) ymmärtää tekstin, kun taas insinöörivetoisessa kirjoitetaan niin, että kirjoittaja itse ymmärtää tekstin.


----------



## Gavril

Toisella keskustelupalstalla kysyin vastaavanlaisesta esimerkistä, johon juuri törmäsin biojalostamoa käsittelevässä tekstissä.

Siellä saamani vastaus tukee (vaikka ei osoita lopullisesti todeksi) yllä esitettyä teoriaa _prosessi_-sanan tulkintalogiikasta, eli että jos

1) Tekstin aiheena on jonkinlainen tehdas
ja
2) Sanaa _prosessi_ käytetään tässä tekstissä ilman ympäröivistä lauseista selviävää tarkoitetta
niin
3) Sanan _prosessi_ voi olettaa tarkoittavan kyseisen tehtaan pääprosessia: siis biojalostamon kohdalla _prosessi_ = biojalostus, pakkaamon kohdalla _prosessi_ = pakkaaminen, jne.

Asiassa voi toki olla muita mutkia, joka eivät sisälly yllä olevaan kaavaan.


----------

